# Cheap Tow Truck



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

I need a cheap tow from Pace to Milton, about 10 miles at the most. I am trying to get my truck to a repair shop and need someone to tow it for me. I am trying to be thrifty here and save some money for repairs to the truck itself. If you know someone with a tow truck or you own one yourself, and want to help out a fellow sportsman, please let me know. 



Can pay in cash or beer, your choice.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump. Can it be towed with a pickup?


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

It has been towed, thanks for the PM's and reply.


----------

